# Surfside Beach 5/10-5/17



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm going to be in Surfside for the next week. It looks like I will be trying to stay out of the storms and fighting the waves, but I'm going to give it a shot. If anyone is around my wife and I will be in a tan F150, probably between access 4 and 6. Stop by and say hi! Had a great time at the Sam's beach meetup a few weeks back, would love to meet some more 2coolers

Any word on the weeds? Have the north winds kept them off the beaches like I hope they did?


----------



## smgregorek (Apr 24, 2013)

Might make it down there Sunday or Monday. Ill be in blue sierra GMC. My first trip surf fishing. Hoping rod and reel arrive in mail before then otherwise Ill just fish 1 gut.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I was there on 5/8 and there was old dead weed in the water but it did not affect the fishing.


----------



## sometimesfisher (Oct 3, 2011)

It wouldn't be Surfside in the summer if there weren't old dead weed in the water. And, besides, it beats the alternative!

We'll be in the general vicinity all of next week.


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

Light winds, clear water, calm surf and tight lines to you.


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

We managed to avoid driving through most of the rain that hit from CS to the coast yesterday. When we got here the surf was rough. We didn't go down to the beach since it was time to unwind, drink beer and make a nice supper. This morning the surf still looks rough. Considering weather threat and all else, I think this will be a nice morning to do some shopping for salt tackle that I can't normally find locally in CS.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Sunday should be a good time to start fishing.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I thank to Bull Reds and Drums should be biting in the surf.


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

Reds were hard and heavy in the surf last week. Used whole whiting dropped just passed the green water line. Never got more than two drops at a time because we were doubling up within about 5 min of each drop.
Good luck!
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

The green water was way out there yesterday.

Caught a couple of small legal black drum, bunch of hardheads and some decent whiting. Also caught a 32" and 39" sharpnose in the second gut on cut whiting. We also got a couple of sub 2' blacktips on cut whiting, one in the first gut.

About to head out for today, but the water from what I can see is still muddy pretty far out.


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

Keep us posted. Headed out there Friday.


----------



## FratFishing (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm heading out there tomorrow until Friday I'll be in a tan Tahoe I'll look for you


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

FratFishing said:


> I'm heading out there tomorrow until Friday I'll be in a tan Tahoe I'll look for you


You mean a tan Frathoe?


----------



## FratFishing (Jul 23, 2012)

Haha if you want to get technical then yeah


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

Cut whiting is going to get you small fish and junk fish. Whole whiting keeps the small fish away.
Green water has been out for awhile. We were making drops 300-400 yds out in the green water.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

I dont know about junk fish or small fish. I always do good on cut whiting. Stingrays, bull reds, slot reds and sharks up to 6' have picked up cut whiting on casted baits. Of course you will get the occasional gaftop or catfish. Cut whiting is my 2nd favorite casted bait.

:fish:


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

WHAT said:


> I dont know about junk fish or small fish. I always do good on cut whiting. Stingrays, bull reds, slot reds and sharks up to 6' have picked up cut whiting on casted baits. Of course you will get the occasional gaftop or catfish. Cut whiting is my 2nd favorite casted bait.
> 
> :fish:


Don't forget Jacks will take cut whiting heads and shrimp too!


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

Yesterday the water in the morning was really dirty in Surfside, only caught a bunch of hardhead and one 3' sharpnose. Around 1:30 we went over to Bryan beach and the water was way better, but the current was really bad and weed was getting annoying anywhere past the first gut. We only stayed for a couple of hours, but only thing I caught was medium whiting and a couple undersized black drum. Most everything caught was on fresh dead shrimp. I had a couple of live piggy perch assaulted, but nothing ever committed.


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

WHAT said:


> I dont know about junk fish or small fish. I always do good on cut whiting. Stingrays, bull reds, slot reds and sharks up to 6' have picked up cut whiting on casted baits. Of course you will get the occasional gaftop or catfish. Cut whiting is my 2nd favorite casted bait.
> 
> :fish:


I've had good luck with cut whiting in the past. In addition I've caught spanish mackrel and trout on cut whiting. However, so far this week it's just been the small sharks (still fun to catch on my size gear).


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

WHAT said:


> I dont know about junk fish or small fish. I always do good on cut whiting. Stingrays, bull reds, slot reds and sharks up to 6' have picked up cut whiting on casted baits. Of course you will get the occasional gaftop or catfish. Cut whiting is my 2nd favorite casted bait.
> 
> :fish:


Im not saying cut bait wont catch big fish because it does. Im saying whole whiting eliminates junk fish.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

What's the biggest whiting that would be good to use whole? The ones we've been catching this week were fairly good size. The bigger ones are getting filleted, and the 10"-ers are getting cut up into chunks. I don't know that I could cast one that big more than 10 yards. When I get the 5-6" guys, they go right back on another hook whole to do their stuff.

BTW, rain this morning, haven't been out yet. Guess I needed to catch up on some work stuff anyway.


----------



## TAMUscott (Feb 17, 2012)

Personally, I like to use ~6" pieces of whiting. I will cut the head and tail off so that there is a good amount of scent/blood in the water. I dont have much luck using small live whiting, but croaker is a different story.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

There isn't a whiting big enough that I wouldn't run out whole. As far as casting i would stick with whatever your rod can handle. Mine are pretty stiff so I have no problem chunking out a whole 10" whiting. Although I prefer to use the head rather than the whole thing for my casting reels.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

WHAT said:


> There isn't a whiting big enough that I wouldn't run out whole. As far as casting i would stick with whatever your rod can handle. Mine are pretty stiff so I have no problem chunking out a whole 10" whiting. Although I prefer to use the head rather than the whole thing for my casting reels.


This is sound advice. Reds will crush a whiting head!


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Any report spicy?


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

WHAT said:


> There isn't a whiting big enough that I wouldn't run out whole. As far as casting i would stick with whatever your rod can handle. Mine are pretty stiff so I have no problem chunking out a whole 10" whiting. Although I prefer to use the head rather than the whole thing for my casting reels.


x2 That red we caught in my last report was on the biggest whiting I had ever seen. Whiting are great bait whether they're cut or not.


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

Yesterday when I checked swellinfo, it changed from 1ft waves to 1-3ft waves. When we got to the beach around 8:30 it was right. The water color was much better, but there was fresh sargassum on the beach, which got worse the further up we drove. We headed back to near access 4 and tried some live mullet, cut whiting, live and dead piggy perch, and fishbites. Got a couple of small whiting and a couple of hardheads. Then the weeds started getting bad. The sargassum has some fine fibrous green stuff with it, that makes it stick to the lines pretty bad. My wife did hook up with a three foot sharpnose in the first gut with cut whiting.

Around noon, we got tired of dealing with the weed, so we went over to the ICW to get some more fishing in on our last day. I caught a few gafftop on the bottom, the wife got nothing under a cork.

We are about to pack up and head back to College Station, but I'll run by the beach before we go and see what it looks like one more time.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

spicyitalian said:


> Yesterday when I checked swellinfo, it changed from 1ft waves to 1-3ft waves. When we got to the beach around 8:30 it was right. The water color was much better, but there was fresh sargassum on the beach, which got worse the further up we drove. We headed back to near access 4 and tried some live mullet, cut whiting, live and dead piggy perch, and fishbites. Got a couple of small whiting and a couple of hardheads. Then the weeds started getting bad. The sargassum has some fine fibrous green stuff with it, that makes it stick to the lines pretty bad. My wife did hook up with a three foot sharpnose in the first gut with cut whiting.
> 
> Around noon, we got tired of dealing with the weed, so we went over to the ICW to get some more fishing in on our last day. I caught a few gafftop on the bottom, the wife got nothing under a cork.
> 
> We are about to pack up and head back to College Station, but I'll run by the beach before we go and see what it looks like one more time.


Thanks for the thread. Been watching it all week as we will be heading out there tonight to camp. Please let us know what it looks like on your way out.


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

Water is clear, waves are kinda choppy but not too bad. There is fresh sargassum on the beach and in the water, but it's not too thick.


----------

